# Well, I injured my EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II



## Ozarker (Aug 31, 2016)

In another month or so I'll be able to get out and shoot again. Physical therapy is almost over with and I am feeling strong.

Today I was going through my gear and making sure my lenses were clean. As I was checking my 70-200 I dropped it about 3 feet and the front element got scratched. :'( Nothing else seems wrong at this point.

The scratches don't seem to affect the photo quality, but it still sucks to see those there. I'm also wondering whether it may have decentered the elements inside.

Fortunately, I did buy the New Leaf 5 year protection with drops and spills through Adorama. Normally I do not buy extended warranties, but since this was an expensive purchase with a decent probability of dropping I paid the $109.

I'm probably going to send the lens in, but I'd like to hear from anyone else who has used the New Leaf drops and spills warranty. Were you satisfied?

I do not have renter's insurance and there is no deductible on the New Leaf policy.

While it would not have helped in this case, I think I am a new believer in putting a clear glass filter on for front element protection.

Thanks guys!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2016)

Relatively small front element scratches are pretty benign, main effect is some lost contrast under conditions that cause flare (sun or other light source in or near the frame). 

A quick and dirty test for decentering is filling the frame with a newspaper taped to the wall, should be equally sharp in all four corners. 

Great that you'll be out shooting soon!


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Relatively small front element scratches are pretty benign, main effect is some lost contrast under conditions that cause flare (sun or other light source in or near the frame).
> 
> A quick and dirty test for decentering is filling the frame with a newspaper taped to the wall, should be equally sharp in all four corners.
> 
> Great that you'll be out shooting soon!



I'll try that. Thanks Neuro.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's a nice demo from Uncle Roger. Scroll down slowly for maximal effect...

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2008/10/front-element-scratches/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

A front element scratch generally does not cause problems, but you take a hit when you go to sell it. You paid for service, let them replace it and check the lens out.

There are some assemblies inside that could suffer from a drop, IS, AF, and the small bushings that the internal tube rides on for AF and the ones for the zoom. They can be cracked and fail later, they increase friction when they fail, but you may not figure it out for a while, just a little longer to AF, or stiff to zoom. .

I have serious issues with dropping things, its one of the symptoms of Carpal Tunnel. I make certain I have a extra good grip on my camera and lenses and use both hands when possible. So far, I've been lucky.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 31, 2016)

Let that be a lesson to all of us. Be careful!
-r


----------



## tron (Sep 1, 2016)

I put front filters for protection. Lately I use Hoya HD types. Murphy's law would mean that a possible accident would involve something else. Since 2012 I had many accidents with my equipment but none of it fatal. 

The latetst and possibly the most funny (but a little dangerous too) was when walking on a road towards a lake.
I foolishly tried to avoid the water on the road (normal road not a dirt one ) which wasn't more than half a centimeter. So I stepped on what I was thining was soil with grass on it. On my left hand I was holding a 5DMk3 with 16-35 f/4 IS. I found myself in more than a meter of water. The only thing above water was my left hand and my head and shoulders. I managed to come out. using my right hand and feet. Camera and lens were intact. Not even a single drop. Which couldn't be said for all my clothes ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 1, 2016)

tron said:


> I put front filters for protection. Lately I use Hoya HD types. Murphy's law would mean that a possible accident would involve something else. Since 2012 I had many accidents with my equipment but none of it fatal.
> 
> The latetst and possibly the most funny (but a little dangerous too) was when walking on a road towards a lake.
> I foolishly tried to avoid the water on the road (normal road not a dirt one ) which wasn't more than half a centimeter. So I stepped on what I was thining was soil with grass on it. On my left hand I was holding a 5DMk3 with 16-35 f/4 IS. I found myself in more than a meter of water. The only thing above water was my left hand and my head and shoulders. I managed to come out. using my right hand and feet. Camera and lens were intact. Not even a single drop. Which couldn't be said for all my clothes ;D ;D ;D



Close call!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A front element scratch generally does not cause problems, but you take a hit when you go to sell it. You paid for service, let them replace it and check the lens out.
> 
> There are some assemblies inside that could suffer from a drop, IS, AF, and the small bushings that the internal tube rides on for AF and the ones for the zoom. They can be cracked and fail later, they increase friction when they fail, but you may not figure it out for a while, just a little longer to AF, or stiff to zoom. .
> 
> I have serious issues with dropping things, its one of the symptoms of Carpal Tunnel. I make certain I have a extra good grip on my camera and lenses and use both hands when possible. So far, I've been lucky.



I'm going to take your advice. I'll do the check for decentering before I send it in so I can mention it if it is. 

I believe the plan only allows a one time fix. I should be back at work soon and will get renter's insurance to cover everything forward from here.

I'm clumsy as heck and everything around here is rock.

Need to also get some UV filters for protection. I can always pull them off when ready to shoot.

Thanks guys.


----------



## LesC (Sep 5, 2016)

Interesting thread as I was just about to post my tale of woe, in my case injuring my 24-70 f2.8l MK2 (and myself!) 

... Last week on holiday I had just reached the top of Mt Etna in Sicily via cable car and 4x4 when I tripped over a rock and fell over banging my head on another rock nearly knocking myself out. Smashed Lee polariser, step up ring and skylight filter which probably saved my 24-70 F2.8L from too much damage; filter thread will need replacing but otherwise _appears_ to be ok. I even insisted on taking a couple of shots before seeing the doc & then driving myself to hospital to have cuts, bruises and dislocated finger seen too! Even gave me a brain scan .... apparently I do have one.

So I was wondering too whether to get lens checked for de-centering but will try the newsprint test first too - what distance & aperture best to test at?

My 6D the lens was attached to seems ok too. I'll see if Canon want me to send the 6D in with the lens too.

All told, not a great day but could have been a lot worse; at least I'm here to tell the story


----------



## Hannes (Sep 8, 2016)

Stand close enough that the newspaper fills the frame but not more than that. Check both ends of the zoom range in case something has gotten jolted on the inside on one end of the track


----------



## LesC (Sep 8, 2016)

Hannes said:


> Stand close enough that the newspaper fills the frame but not more than that. Check both ends of the zoom range in case something has gotten jolted on the inside on one end of the track



Thanks  Any particular aperture? I guess say F11 as decentering would show at any aperture?


----------



## LesC (Sep 11, 2016)

So, did the newspaper test and looks promising so far; corners obviously a little dimmer and very slightly less sharp than centre but same as when tested on purchase.

Canon have asked that I send in body too as 'dropped ' so we'll see what they reckon


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 11, 2016)

Feel better, shoot soon.

Sorry about your lens. Maybe time to get a filter?

Scott


----------



## iaind (Sep 12, 2016)

You'll probably be aware of the scratch from now on with no side effects until you trade it in and it will suddenly resemble the Grand Canyon. A front filter sometimes completes weather sealing. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2016)

LesC said:


> Interesting thread as I was just about to post my tale of woe, in my case injuring my 24-70 f2.8l MK2 (and myself!)
> 
> So I was wondering too whether to get lens checked for de-centering but will try the newsprint test first too - what distance & aperture best to test at?
> 
> All told, not a great day but could have been a lot worse; at least I'm here to tell the story



Glad you are okay. I know the New Leaf policy will cover the front element, but still wondering whether they will test and repair a decentering problem. I've still got to do the test. It seems, though, that the photos are softer even after trying to AFMA again. I've not yet done the decentering test, but will before sending it in. The overall softness (inability to nail focus?) has me worried though.



scottkinfw said:


> Feel better, shoot soon.
> 
> Sorry about your lens. Maybe time to get a filter?
> 
> Scott



Yup, I was one of the stubborn guys who eschewed filters for the purpose of protection. I am now a convert to the practice. I can always remove it if needed. Our little city had a 911 remembrance ceremony last night, but I used the 24-70 f/2.8L II for that. Below is the bagpipe player (just a snapshot.). My 70-200 was never quite as sharp as this.



iaind said:


> You'll probably be aware of the scratch from now on with no side effects until you trade it in and it will suddenly resemble the Grand Canyon. A front filter sometimes completes weather sealing. Wishing you a speedy recovery



It already looks like the Grand Canyon to me. Tears welled up in my eyes as I surveyed the scratches. Everybody probably always says this at one time or another, but I probably would never sell it. This stuff is all probably a one time shot for me (except the body).

Thanks to all of you. I'll let y'all know what New Leaf does for me when this gets done. Believe it or not, I have to save up for the postage.


----------

